# Decent local Driptips



## CJB85 (16/7/19)

Hi guys

I missed the Siam Mods group buy and would like to know if there are any spots in SA where I can get some decent MTL driptips?

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (16/7/19)

@antonherbst should be able to help you.


----------



## CJB85 (16/7/19)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> @antonherbst should be able to help you.


Thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/7/19)

@BumbleBee (The Vape Guy) used to make - not sure if he still does


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/7/19)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @BumbleBee (The Vape Guy) used to make - not sure if he still does
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He still does, when he has the time. 510 tips are currently a bit of an issue though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## klipdrifter (16/7/19)

I would love some decent 510's as well

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Safz_b (17/7/19)

Ive been hoping to find some at vapecon


----------



## CJB85 (17/7/19)

klipdrifter said:


> I would love some decent 510's as well


I am not too worried about them being funky, I just need comfortable black and ultem tips for a Dvarw (clone) MTL, as the one it ships with is TERRIBLE.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## klipdrifter (17/7/19)

CJB85 said:


> I am not too worried about them being funky, I just need comfortable black and ultem tips for a Dvarw (clone) MTL, as the one it ships with is TERRIBLE.



I want some funky ones 

The stock tip is terrible I agree


----------



## JurgensSt (17/7/19)

The Beared Viking makes drip tips

https://beardedviking.co.za/collections/510

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## klipdrifter (17/7/19)

JurgensSt said:


> The Beared Viking makes drip tips
> 
> https://beardedviking.co.za/collections/510


Yeh I saw their website, but I want some more variety. They basically have acrylic see through tips with different shapes.

I think what our discussion is trying to say is we need some Resin with different colors, wood tips etc etc.


----------

